# Another Member Has Passed Away



## kurtak (Aug 4, 2022)

I don't know if anyone else got the same PM that I got this morning - but the PM I got just informed me that member Rick Zeien (user name --- rickzeien) has passed away

As well - Ricks wife passed away "just before" him

Ricks wife passed away Apirl 28 2022

Then Rick passed away June 6 2022

Rick was probably best known here on the forum for his LARGE tilt furnace build









Tilting furnace build.


Finally got started on a furnace. It holds an A16 crucible. First pic is as purchased as an old charcoal forge. The rest are at different build points along the way




goldrefiningforum.com













Larger tilting furnace


Started building a larger tilt and pour furnace. https://photos.app.goo.gl/V9VYiFoW7zRVDdEb6 I got the exhaust hood and duct work from an auction several months ago. We're having fun now! Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk




goldrefiningforum.com





The pics/videos/links Rick posted in those threads no longer work - I don't know if they can be fixed *but if they can be fixed it would certainly be good to see them fixed*

Rick was another member that I often had private conversations with (both phone & PM) so is another member I will certainly miss

Rest In Peace Rick (& Sharon)

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Aug 4, 2022)

Sad news indeed. He freely shared his furnace build here.

Rest in peace Rick Zeien.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 4, 2022)

I didn't know him, but I followed his furnace project with great interest.
So indeed sad.


----------



## Shark (Aug 4, 2022)

I was curious what had happened to him. He was always helpful when I ask him questions. 
Any details.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 4, 2022)

kurtak said:


> The pics/videos/links Rick posted in those threads no longer work - I don't know if they can be fixed *but if they can be fixed it would certainly be good to see them fixed*


I got most of the links fixed. There are a few that didn't cooperate.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Aug 4, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I got most of the links fixed.



Thank you Dave !!!

What made this news about Rick so sad for me was that it followed so close behind like news of another friend of mine 

I just returned this last Saturday from a trip back to Wisconsin this last week for the funeral of one of my *VERY BEST* childhood friends - we grew up together & I had just talked to him about a month ago

So hearing about Rick so soon after last week - well lets just say that it has put "another" lump in my throat that I am still having a hard time swallowing from last week

Kurt


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 4, 2022)

That really sucks. I liked Rick.


----------



## Lou (Aug 4, 2022)

Wow, I had seen Rick and his wife in person just a few short years ago. What happened??



Rest in Peace


----------



## markscomp (Aug 4, 2022)

The man was a true friend and a great entrepreneur. Inventor, devoted father and husband: a sharing and caring individual. His outlook on life and problems with solutions to fit was undeniable. He valued other's opinions and was a true LISTENER. Not many folks can do that. He is and will be missed by all of us who knew him. We went thru the little journey of his tilt furnace on here. Hopefully it can stay posted online for all to see. 
Mark


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh man that's sad. Though i wasn't someone that close to him i will say a prayer.
We have lost a lot of good ones.


----------



## orvi (Aug 4, 2022)

Amazing work, he has done. Rest in peace.


----------



## Lou (Aug 4, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Oh man that's sad. Though i wasn't someone that close to him i will say a prayer.
> We have lost a lot of good ones.


We really have. It’s pretty damn sad. I was invited here by Harold back in 2007 and all too often people leave us forever.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2022)

I sometimes forget that you an a couple of others have been here as long. Time makes a memory foggy. We have lost some good ones sir! I consider this forum as a memorial to those that saw fit to make and leave their mark on us. I hope one day we can all gather on the universal forum in the after and talk of times past.


----------



## Elemental (Aug 4, 2022)

I did not have the opportunity to know Rick, but I have certainly read his works that he posted here. My condolences to everyone on his loss as a friend to this forum. May he rest in peace now.


----------



## PeterM (Aug 5, 2022)

R.I.P. Rick...


----------



## Alondro (Aug 5, 2022)

Never knew him, as I only arrived here this year, but it's always sad to see an intelligent person with a strong creative drive and motivation be lost.


----------



## swaminair (Aug 5, 2022)

kurtak said:


> I don't know if anyone else got the same PM that I got this morning - but the PM I got just informed me that member Rick Zeien (user name --- rickzeien) has passed away
> 
> As well - Ricks wife passed away "just before" him
> 
> ...


I certainly don't know him due to my Nuance here,but another precious member of the forum gone for the fairy world.God's own plan. we snails can just shed tears nothing else.as philosophers used to say " those are about to die are shedding tears on the dead"-horror to hear but sad truth.


----------



## MicheleM (Aug 5, 2022)

Bad news.....Rest in Peace


----------



## tichtho (Sep 9, 2022)

My condolences to his Family and Friends..... 

I really enjoyed reading his posts, and following his projects.

Thank you Rick, for sharing your experiences and knowledge with all of us.


----------



## Gluke (Sep 10, 2022)

Rest In Peace Rick


----------



## fishaholic5 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sad to hear, RIP 

Cheers Wal


----------



## justprofessor49 (Sep 13, 2022)

My condolences to family and friends !!


----------

